# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Virginia

## lib3rtarian

49 total delegates - 13 at-large from the State Convention / 33 from 11 CDs / 3 superdelegates



Delegates
Alternates
State Central Committee



Date
Available
RP
Mitt
Available
RP
Mitt
Available
RP
Neocon
Bonus

CD01
12-May
3
2
1
3


3
2
1


CD02
12-May
3
2
1
3
2
1
3
3
0


CD03
12-May
3
3
0
3
3
0
3
3
0
Got Chairman & Elector

CD04
28-Apr
3
1
2
3


3




CD05
19-May
3
0
3
3


3
0
3


CD06
05-May
3
3
0
3
3
0
3




CD07
12-May
3
0
3
3


3
0
3


CD08
12-May
3
1
2
3
1
2
3
3
0


CD09
28-Apr
3
3
0
3
0
3
3




CD10
19-May
3
1
2
3
0
3
3
0
3


CD11
19-May
3
1
2
3


3




CD TOTAL
33
17
16
33
9
9
33
11
10


State
16-Jun
13


13


-
-
-


Super
-
3
0
3
-
-
-
-
-
-


GRAND TOTAL
49
17
19
46
9
9
33
11
10




SCC = State Central Committee.

VA superdelegates are (all possibly voting for Romney):
1) Party Chairman *Pat Mullins*
2) National Committeeman *Morton Blackwell*
3) National Committeewoman *Kathy Terry*

Sources for delegate info:
http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/VA-R
http://rpv.org/sites/default/files/O...Convention.pdf

If you know the info for anything which is missing from the above table, please post in this thread and let us know, or PM me. Thanks.

----------


## opinionatedfool

CD7, we got zero of three on delegates. I'm not sure what is going on with Alternates. 

Did you mean for your fifth column title to be Ron Paul Alternates?

Might be good to have a Romney column for comparison.

----------


## dude58677

So we did well in Virginia!

----------


## sailingaway

Remember there are 49 in all and basically it sounds like the party will have control of who 16 of them are, or are they chosen by state convention in some way where we will be represented?  10 are at large 3 automatic and 3 'bonus'.

----------


## opinionatedfool

CD3 got 3 out of 3. Currently VA is 15 out of 24. Three more CDs to go.

I'm not sure how the other 16 are chosen.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> CD7, we got zero of three on delegates. I'm not sure what is going on with Alternates. 
> 
> Did you mean for your fifth column title to be Ron Paul Alternates?
> 
> Might be good to have a Romney column for comparison.


Thanks for the CD7 info. Yes, the 5th column title was supposed to be Ron Paul Alternates. Will fix. I am assuming that whatever Paul didn't get went to Romney.




> Remember there are 49 in all and basically it sounds like the party will have control of who 16 of them are, or are they chosen by state convention in some way where we will be represented?  10 are at large 3 automatic and 3 'bonus'.


TGP says this: 49 total delegates - 10 base at-large / 33 re: 11 congressional districts / 3 party / 3 bonus  

What's currently going are the elections for the "33 re: 11 congressional districts".

10 base at-large will be selected at the VA GOP State Convention on Saturday 16 June 2012 in Richmond.

"3 party" = Party Chairman *Pat Mullins* + National Committeeman *Morton Blackwell* + National Committeewoman *Kathy Terry*.

How are the "3 bonus" selected? Does anyone know? tsai3904? NC also has "3 bonus" listed which I am not clear on.




> CD3 got 3 out of 3. Currently VA is 15 out of 24. Three more CDs to go.
> 
> I'm not sure how the other 16 are chosen.


CD3 got 3 out of 3 -> 3 out of 3 DELEGATES? What about the alternates?

----------


## lib3rtarian

Table updated. Still missing some info.

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> Table updated. Still missing some info.


Any chance you can put the table in numerical order by CD#? also, you have CD3 missing even though reported here.

----------


## digitaldean

Check out this link for a couple more numbers:

http://www.dailypaul.com/232717/virg...entions-may-12

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Missing and "i" in thread title.  Glance reading I read something else...

----------


## lib3rtarian

Table updated. Sorted by CD. Title fixed.

*I need confirmation on CD04*. This DP thread says 2/3 delegates, but I had read elsewhere 1/3 (I can't find that thread now). Which is correct??

----------


## juvanya

I like this

----------


## KMX

Looks like we got a good

Submitted by Virginian on Sat, 05/12/2012 - 17:26. Permalink


Looks like we got a good number so far.
 Adding to the list below:
 CD1: 2/3
 CD2: 2/3? (Could be 3/3)
 CD3: 3/3
 CD4: 2/3
 CD7: 0/3
 CD8: 1/3
 Thats so far 10-11 out of 18 which is over half. We are definitely giving Romney a run for his money. If we keep at it and keep getting at least this perentage everywhere else, I wouldnt think its out of the question that Paul will win without much problem; heck, with these sorts of numbers out of all the states, he even could win on the first ballot.(which by the way, Romney would never recover from and would be a national embarrasment for him)
 I would love to know exact numbers so far for all the states, but I know no one wants those floating around all in one place.




http://www.dailypaul.com/232717/virg...entions-may-12

----------


## rb3b3

According to this thread we are winning Virginia too??? Really? Could this really be right??? Ron Paul winning Virginia? What's the catch?

----------


## Oddone

There is no Catch. Ron Paul supporters show up, we are the party now. The Romney supporters just vote and listen to what the news tells them.

----------


## KMX

So sad , but so true.

----------


## Lightweis

CD 4 was 1/3

----------


## sailingaway

> According to this thread we are winning Virginia too??? Really? Could this really be right??? Ron Paul winning Virginia? What's the catch?


There are a bunch more yet to be awarded, but we are doing well so far.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> CD 4 was 1/3


OK, I'll keep it 1/3 for now.

Why is alternate info unavailable for so many of the CDs? Alternate info missing for CD04, CD09 (28-APR), and for the ones which happened today - CD01, CD03, CD07.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

so i hope that delegates are not bound at the RNC =p...  since we are taking 30-70% of the delegates/stealth delegates in most of the states so far

----------


## juvanya

> There is no Catch. Ron Paul supporters show up, we are the party now. The Romney supporters just vote and listen to what the news tells them.


We have to keep this going year after year. IT isnt over even after Rands second term. We must fight forever and prepare our children to do the same, so that it is easy for our grandchildren to just wave a finger and freedom will not be threatened.

----------


## Cyberbrain

I hope I see some of you guys at the state convention!




> We have to keep this going year after year. IT isnt over even after Rands second term. We must fight forever and prepare our children to do the same, so that it is easy for our grandchildren to just wave a finger and freedom will not be threatened.


PUSH!!!!

----------


## VAMole

> OK, I'll keep it 1/3 for now.
> 
> Why is alternate info unavailable for so many of the CDs? Alternate info missing for CD04, CD09 (28-APR), and for the ones which happened today - CD01, CD03, CD07.


I was at CD9, it's 0/3 alternates.

----------


## MozoVote

Delegate insurrection!

Virginia is the story that got no press after the primary, gets no press now, even though Romney is losing delegate spots left and right. There have got to be alarm bells ringing at the Virginia GOP headquarters though. This state convention could be a pitched battle like Oklahoma/Maine/Colorado were.

----------


## sailingaway

> Delegate insurrection!
> 
> Virginia is the story that got no press after the primary, gets no press now, even though Romney is losing delegate spots left and right. There have got to be alarm bells ringing at the Virginia GOP headquarters though. This state convention could be a pitched battle like Oklahoma/Maine/Colorado were.


I dont' think an email from an ex Santorum guy who now works for Romney saying Ron is actively in favor of hookers and blow will work the same way in Virginia.

----------


## Paul Fan

I'm pretty sure that Morton Blackwell runs the Leadership Institute. I bet lots of his graduates support Ron Paul. He should be fair and not tolerate RomneyShenanigans.

----------


## lib3rtarian

Updated table with CD09 alternate info. Still missing alternate info for CD04 (28-APR), and for the ones which happened on 12-MAY - CD01, CD03, CD07.




> I'm pretty sure that Morton Blackwell runs the Leadership Institute. I bet lots of his graduates support Ron Paul. He should be fair and not tolerate RomneyShenanigans.


Don't trust anyone who is not a 110% vetted Paul supporter. OK convention should be a lesson to us all.

----------


## kathy88

> I dont' think an email from an ex Santorum guy who now works for Romney saying Ron is actively in favor of hookers and blow will work the same way in Virginia.



HAHAHHAHAA

----------


## RabbitMan

Congratulations to everyone working hard in Virginia!  I thought we were goners there for sure!  I'm definitely going to be attending my WA State convention as a guest and be live-reporting here!

----------


## MozoVote

"Cain Interrupted by Paul Supporters"

http://www.examiner.com/article/cain...ach-convention

----------


## gerryb

where is the table for state central?

----------


## lib3rtarian

> where is the table for state central?


What is "state central"? The state convention? If so, it hasn't happened yet. See post #6. If you mean something else, please clarify.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> where is the table for state central?





> What is "state central"? The state convention? If so, it hasn't happened yet. See post #6. If you mean something else, please clarify.


I stumbled across this site which made me better understand what gerryb was saying. I think he was asking about the state central committee, which is important too. I am adding another column for SCC based on the info from that site.

However that site has added some confusion about CD08 national delegate numbers.




> CD 8:   3/3 national delegates and 3/3 state central.


Did we get 3/3 delegates in CD08 or was it 1/3 as originally reported?

----------


## lib3rtarian

Changed CD08 from 1/3 to 3/3. Also changed CD01 RP SCC from 3/3 to 2/3. I just talked to someone from CD01 who was there and she said that the person who the RP folks voted for turned out to be a turncoat. Jeanine Lawson is the name. Keep the name in mind, CD01 folks.

----------


## juvanya

> Changed CD08 from 1/3 to 3/3. Also changed CD01 RP SCC from 3/3 to 2/3. I just talked to someone from CD01 who was there and she said that the person who the RP folks voted for turned out to be a turncoat. Jeanine Lawson is the name. Keep the name in mind, CD01 folks.


How do you know 3 in 8th? and bah

----------


## lib3rtarian

> How do you know 3 in 8th? and bah


See post #33. That said, it appears that it's 1/3 after all and not 3/3,  based on new info from here.

Table updated. Does anyone know the state central committee results of CD04 & CD09?

----------


## lib3rtarian

I was able to get the alternate info for CD03 from here. We got 3/3! Table updated with that info.

----------


## lib3rtarian

Table updated with additional columns.

----------


## davegod75

We just got 1 out 3 delegate at the 10th.  0/3 alternates.  0/3 for the SCC

There was only one RP delegate running so this it the best we could of hoped for.

----------


## MozoVote

Still doing great! Virginia is one of those come-from-behind stories. Some of the most interesting news has arrived from states with very low expectations. I heard last night that Paul people won several county organizations in Mississippi, for example. This is not stuff being reported in the MSM, but the groundwork for 2016 is already underway.

----------


## eleganz

> We just got 1 out 3 delegate at the 10th.  0/3 alternates.  0/3 for the SCC
> 
> There was only one RP delegate running so this it the best we could of hoped for.


So that puts us at 1 away from winning the majority of electable delegates.

Anybody know anything about the 13 at large delegates?  then there are 3 more super delegates for a grand total of 49.

I hope the OP puts those figures in as well.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Changed CD08 from 1/3 to 3/3. Also changed CD01 RP SCC from 3/3 to 2/3. I just talked to someone from CD01 who was there and she said that the person who the RP folks voted for turned out to be a turncoat. Jeanine Lawson is the name. Keep the name in mind, CD01 folks.


we should firmly let her know we know her dirty deeds and she will be held accountable, sometimes folks need a lil fear.

----------


## Lightweis

I won in the 11th! 1/3

----------


## neverseen

> I won in the 11th! 1/3


Great job and congratulations!!!

Does this put us as winning Virginia??

----------


## parocks

17/13 us - with CD5 left to report.  I think.

----------


## kathy88

> I won in the 11th! 1/3


Oh good for you! You deserve it! Congrats and a 'lil +rep

----------


## sailingaway

> I won in the 11th! 1/3


congratulations!! Too bad you didn't have company there, but still....

----------


## Warmon

> I won in the 11th! 1/3


Congratulations!!!

----------


## FindLiberty

Yes, yes congratulations.  

And thanks MSM for telling potential opponents that RP had no chance of winning (_so they slept-in instead of showing up_)!

----------


## lib3rtarian

> I won in the 11th! 1/3


Congrats. So CD11 is 1/3 delegates, 0/3 alternates and 0/3 SCC for us?

Any update on CD05?

----------


## lib3rtarian

Can someone clear up this confusion for me?

The Green Papers says this about the VA delegates:




> 49 total delegates - *10 base at-large* / 33 re: 11 congressional districts / 3 party / 3 bonus


The Official Call for the VA State Convention says this:




> A. Electing *13 At-Large Delegates* and 13 At-Large Alternate Delegates to the Republican National Convention to be held at the St. Pete Times Forum - Tampa, Florida, or its alternate site beginning on August 27, 2012;


Is it 10 or is it 13? Or is it 10 base + 3 bonus = 13 at-large? How are the 3 bonus selected? Are they voted on the same as the other 3?

----------


## thoughtomator

the three party delegates are superdelegates I believe

RPV will select the 10 at-large plus 3 bonus

----------


## lib3rtarian

> the three party delegates are superdelegates I believe
> 
> RPV will select the 10 at-large plus 3 bonus


What is this "bonus" business? Why are they referred to as bonus?

I know about the superdelegates. Not asking about that.

----------


## thoughtomator

bonus is a reward for voting Republican generally, it's based on how strongly the state votes for President, Senators, and Congressmen.

----------


## ns1000

> Can someone clear up this confusion for me?
> 
> The Green Papers says this about the VA delegates:
> 
> 
> 
> The Official Call for the VA State Convention says this:
> 
> 
> ...


The RNC rules are essentially like this:

Each congressional districts gets 3 delegates
Each senate district get 5 delegates.

Virginia has 11 * 3 = 33 CD delegates
2*5 = 10 at large delegates
3 automatic delegates: RNC committee woman/man/chair

Now some states get awarded bonus delegates based on how "republican" the state is. So each state with a republican governor for instance gets 3 bonus delegates and virginia voted in a republican governor in 2010, it is really up to the states on how to divide those delegates, but from what i've seen, those are usually added to the at-large slate.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> The RNC rules are essentially like this:
> 
> Each congressional districts gets 3 delegates
> Each senate district get 5 delegates.
> 
> Virginia has 11 * 3 = 33 CD delegates
> 2*5 = 10 at large delegates
> 3 automatic delegates: RNC committee woman/man/chair
> 
> Now some states get awarded bonus delegates based on how "republican" the state is. So each state with a republican governor for instance gets 3 bonus delegates and virginia voted in a republican governor in 2010, it is really up to the states on how to divide those delegates, but from what i've seen, *those are usually added to the at-large slate*.


Perfect. Thank you for explaining this. NC also has 3 bonus delegates listed, but we have a Democratic governor. How does that work?

----------


## ns1000

> Perfect. Thank you for explaining this. NC also has 3 bonus delegates listed, but we have a Democratic governor. How does that work?


Well i don't have the full picture, but i guess it works on the basis of who gets elected:

Republican Governor = +3 bonus
Majority in the State Senate +3
Majority in the State House +3
Republican Senator national +3
etc.

----------


## ns1000

Ah, the green papers have the rules:

http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P12/R-Alloc.phtml
Bonus Delegates
President: States casting a majority of their 2008 Electoral Votes for the Republican Candidate receive 4.5 + 0.60 × the Jurisdiction's Total 2012 Electoral Vote in bonus delegates. Should the District of Columbia cast the majority of their electoral votes for the Republican Candidate, the District will receive 4.5 + (0.30 × 16) in bonus delegates. Round any fractions UP to the next whole number. [Rules 13(a)(5) and 13(a)(7)]
U.S. Senate: Award 1 bonus delegate for each Republican Senator elected in the 6 year period between January 1, 2006 and December 31, 2011. Limit 2. [Rule 13(a)(6)]
Governor States electing a Republican Governor between January 1, 2008 and December 31, 2011 receive 1 bonus delegate. Limit: 1. [Rule 13(a)(5)(i)]
U.S. House: States electing Republicans to 50% or more of their U.S. House seats between January 1, 2008 and December 31, 2011 receive 1 bonus delegate. Limit 1. [Rule 13(a)(5)(ii)]
One Chamber: States electing a Republican majority to one chamber of the state legislature (OR the legislature is presided over by a Republican) between January 1, 2008 and December 31, 2011 receive 1 bonus delegate. Limit 1. [Rule 13(a)(5)(iii)]
All Chambers: States electing a Republican majority to all chambers of the state legislature (OR all chambers are presided over by a Republican) between January 1, 2008 and December 31, 2011 receive 1 bonus delegate. Limit 1. [Rule 13(a)(5)(iv)]

----------


## lib3rtarian

Table updated with state delegate info + CD10 info + CD11 delegate info (still missing CD11 alternate and SCC info). Also missing CD5 info.

----------


## Kodaddy

So we are going to need 25 delegates in total to have a majority? That's only 8 more of the at-large delegates. PUSH!

----------


## bultza

what's happen in cd5?

----------


## Lightweis

CD5 we swept the delegates

----------


## thoughtomator

VA-11 alternates are probably establishment, they were uncontested.

All 3 SCC seats were won by a slate supported by both the liberty and Cuccinelli (our AG, running to be next Governor) factions.

I personally made sure to congratulate all the winners and console all the losers, all while wearing a Ron Paul sticker. This district being dominated by government (& associated business) workers, our show of strength and capture of a delegate slot are IMO an amazing accomplishment. In this district our next task is to continue building bridges with other conservative factions, and to educate them that Paul supporters are not in fact an invasion, but the natural next generation of Republicans.

----------


## bultza

> CD5 we swept the delegates


3/3 ?

----------


## Lightweis

> 3/3 ?


Yes

----------


## lib3rtarian

> CD5 we swept the delegates


Great. What about the alternates and SCC? Did we get them too? Is that what you meant by clean sweep?

----------


## bultza

> Yes


20/33

----------


## RabbitMan

Congrats to all the hard-workers in Virginia!  What a success!

----------


## Lightweis

> Great. What about the alternates and SCC? Did we get them too? Is that what you meant by clean sweep?


SCC is kind of complex because these people are not RON PAUL PEOPLE. They are conservatives who want conventions but they are not Ron Paul

----------


## sailingaway

How are delegates to the state convention picked? Is this like MA where we can't really expect any of the 13 picked by the state, or is there opportunity for participation at the state convention level as well?

These results are way beyond what I expected from Virginia, don't get me wrong.... I just don't want to start thinking it is a possible state overall win if the establishment has 16 delegates on the top (13 from state and 3 automatics)

----------


## lib3rtarian

> SCC is kind of complex because these people are not RON PAUL PEOPLE. They are conservatives who want conventions but they are not Ron Paul


So 3/3 delegates, 0/3 SCC in CD5.

How about the alternates?

----------


## Lightweis

> How are delegates to the state convention picked? Is this like MA where we can't really expect any of the 13 picked by the state, or is there opportunity for participation at the state convention level as well?
> 
> These results are way beyond what I expected from Virginia, don't get me wrong.... I just don't want to start thinking it is a possible state overall win if the establishment has 16 delegates on the top (13 from state and 3 automatics)


Were in the process of organizing for the state convention now. We waited until the district conventions in Virginia were over. We filed 13 delegates, 13 alternates. Commitee Women and Commitee man for the state.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

So we won?

----------


## Lightweis

> So 3/3 delegates, 0/3 SCC in CD5.
> 
> How about the alternates?


I do not have the precise information on the 5th. I heard it was a clean sweep Ill find out now though

----------


## thoughtomator

> SCC is kind of complex because these people are not RON PAUL PEOPLE. They are conservatives who want conventions but they are not Ron Paul


They will be - give me some time to work on 'em 

If I have learned one thing from participating in the conventions it's that we can turn foes into friends by a) educating them about the important issues; b) listening to and addressing the concerns that motivate them; and c) emphasizing how much common ground we really do have with your more traditional grassroots conservative.

One of the most common concerns I heard was ballot integrity. I'd say we share that one too, eh? Before the convention started I had already initiated conversations as to how we could help, so I am well-positioned to follow up and keep the liberty message in the conversation.

----------


## RonRules

Great job Virginia.

We finally have revenge for this horrible chart:



Ron Paul actually had won Virginia's popular vote by a small margin.

----------


## sailingaway

> Were in the process of organizing for the state convention now. We waited until the district conventions in Virginia were over. We filed 13 delegates, 13 alternates. Commitee Women and Commitee man for the state.


excellent!!

----------


## ns1000

> How are delegates to the state convention picked? Is this like MA where we can't really expect any of the 13 picked by the state, or is there opportunity for participation at the state convention level as well?
> 
> These results are way beyond what I expected from Virginia, don't get me wrong.... I just don't want to start thinking it is a possible state overall win if the establishment has 16 delegates on the top (13 from state and 3 automatics)


Apparently all registered republicans can become delegates at the state convention. According to a pdf put in the thread earlier there are over 11,000 delegate seats. I doubt they usually fill all of those spots.

----------


## thoughtomator

They don't fill all the spots in any of the conventions. I got uncontested seats in all of them (county, CD, state) and the privilege of voting for every race for under $150 in filing fees. It's already paid itself back many times over in political influence and business connections.

----------


## davegod75

hmm, I was just told by someone on the dailypaul that we got 0/3 in the 5th.  Where did you get your numbers?

----------


## SchleckBros

> hmm, I was just told by someone on the dailypaul that we got 0/3 in the 5th.  Where did you get your numbers?


Official site says we won 17/33 delegates, so I'm guessing that we didn't win any in CD 5.

http://www.ronpaul2012.com/2012/05/2...-other-states/

----------


## juvanya

> All 3 SCC seats were won by a slate supported by both the liberty and Cuccinelli (our AG, running to be next Governor) factions.


How do you live with that one term limit thing? Or is it actually a good thing?




> How are delegates to the state convention picked? Is this like MA where we can't really expect any of the 13 picked by the state, or is there opportunity for participation at the state convention level as well?


I feel that we might get 4 or 5 at a minimum, unless we control the committee, in which case 13/13.

----------


## davegod75

bump for state convention this weekend.

----------


## parocks

> bump for state convention this weekend.


how are we doing on delegates - we're about tied maybe?  What is expected this weekend?

----------


## sailingaway

> how are we doing on delegates - we're about tied maybe?  What is expected this weekend?


We need five states to nominate Ron on the floor so he gets a speech on his own strength, not as a concession, and it is unfiltered, unedited Ron Paul.  So it is the number of state pluralities which means majorities pretty much as things work out.  So, not counting the credentials challenges I am sure we will have everywhere, Ron so far has Louisiana, Maine, Minnesota and Nevada majorities (NV is bound partly bound for the first vote on the ballot, but the nomination is a separate vote)  Iowa would be five, even not counting our 'coalition' states such as CO where Santa folks are supposed to vote for Ron.  This isn't a number of delegates thing but a control of states thing.

Then with six states we can bring and second motions and open issues and policies up for debate by the body.  We should have coalitions on various issues even if we don't have six states, because we have a few more states where we have a LOT and only have to sway a few people our way on an issue to control the vote of the state to second a motion.

So we can do business there for the first time since 1976.

So we want Iowa, which is also this weekend, and the establishment there is trying to undermine that majorly, so we need to be on our toes.

We did well in Virginia, but that was in the cds, a big lump are determined by the state convention, which is harder for us.  We'll see.  We are certainly rooting for our delegates!!

----------


## bultza

bump

----------


## tsai3904

Someone at Daily Paul posted this:




> The slate was just voted through. John Tate and Christopher Stearns were both chosen. based on information given by Chris Stearns relayed to me,, itll be 5 paulers and 2 conservatives. Should be a majority when this is combined with what we won at the district conventions.


If we won 7 today, then that gives us 24 out of 49.  We need 25 for a majority.

----------

